# SGT - Singapore Telecommunications



## Joe Blow (2 June 2010)

Singapore Telecommunications Limited (SGT) is Asia's leading communications group with operations and investments in more than 20 countries and territories around the world. Its major investments include SingTel Optus in Australia, SingTel Mobile in Singapore, NCS Pte Ltd - a regional IT and communications services provider, SingNet - Internet Service Provider in Singapore.

http://www.singtel.com


----------



## RandR (21 November 2012)

Just having a breeze through SGT latest results for the half year.

I never actually knew of the exposure they had to Indonesia, India and Africa. The growth in mobile customers for Airtel (operating in India and africa) is phenomenal. As is the growth in mobile customers for Telkomsel (operating in indonesia) Apparently both the carriers are the market no 1 in the respective markets. SGT only have a 30 something per cent stake in each however.

Between Airtel and Telkomsel they have 373 million mobile customers. With double digit growth rates in that number in Indonesia and Africa  The growth in dividends received from these associates grew by 29%.

I found it interesting after seeing an ABC documentary on mobile use in Africa gaining momentum to great effect a week or so ago.


----------



## System (9 June 2015)

On June 5th, 2015, Singapore Telecommunications Limited (SGT) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, and outlined within the Company's CDI circular  dated 28 April 2015 and subsequent news release dated 25 May 2015.


----------

